# Komplizierte WIN98 Installation unter XP :-O



## Coiner (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo 

ich habe ein Problem mit einem Rechner, den ich dienstlich nutzen muss.
Erstmal zur Hardware: Ein Wincor-Nixdorf (der PC hat mal was ganz anderes gemacht), 2 Festplattenn (1 x 2,5 & 1 x 3,5 Zoll) jeweils als Master, keine Disk und kein CD-ROM!Auf der Primary ist XP installiert, auf die Secondary soll Win 98 SE, eines unserer feinen Programme läuft unter nichts anderem. 
Nun krieg ich Win 98 nicht auf die Kiste. Wie auch, ohne CD-ROM. Hab die CD auf die Platte kopiert und gehofft, die Installation würde beim Booten starten wg. der autorun.inf. - klappt nicht (BIOS ist natürlich auf die richtige Boot - Reihenfolge eingestellt ;-)). Die Installation von der Secondary starten geht auch nicht, "sie können die Installation nicht unter XP starten, gehe in DOS-MODE usw.. geht natürlich auch nicht. Jemand eine Idee, wie ich WIN98 auf die 2. Patte kriege?

Danke für Eure Ideen sagt Coiner


----------



## Laudian (25. Juli 2008)

Win98 Startdiskette einlegen und versuchen auf die entsprechende Festplatte zuzugreifen und dann entsprechend der normalen CD-Routine mit fdisk erst partitionieren und dann mit setup.exe den Setup starten ... 

Das ist ne logische Ueberlegung und keine Funktionsgarantie.  Aber mehr als schief laufen kanns ja nicht ...


----------



## Coiner (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

tja, wenn ich denn eine Win98 Startdiskette hätte ...
Habe auch kein altes System mit Win98, sonst hätte man ja ...
Bei mir / uns läuft nur noch 2000 oder XP oder Vista (auch wenn ich bei Vista nicht unbedingt von "Laufen" reden möchte - Darf man derartige Kritik üben?).
Wegen einem (wenn auch wichtigen) Programm so ein Aufwand, sehr ärgerlich.
Aber vllt. fällt ja noch jemandem etwas ein, ich sag schon mal DANKE!!

Coiner


----------



## darkframe (25. Juli 2008)

Hi,

nur mal so als Idee: Habt ihr mal versucht, das Programm im Kompatibilitätsmodus laufen zu lassen? Vielleicht genügt das ja schon. Bei XP und Vista kann man das ja einstellen, bei Win 2000 weiß ich das nicht. Damit habe ich zu Beginn meines XP-Zeitalters einige ältere Win 98 Programme zum Laufen gebracht, die sonst rumgezickt haben.

Ansonsten fiele mir nur ein, die Win98-CD von einem externen Laufwerk zu starten, falls der alte Nixdorf einen USB-Anschluss hat und falls das überhaupt geht. Win98 First Edition hatte ja so ihre Probleme mit USB. Kann also schon daher sein, dass diese Idee überhaupt nicht funktioniert. Tja, und schließlich müsste der Rechner auch noch vom externen Laufwerk booten...


----------



## hela (25. Juli 2008)

Coiner hat gesagt.:


> ..., keine Disk und kein CD-ROM! ...


Hallo,
ich habe schon ziemlich lange WIN98se unter WinXP mit virtualPC_2004 laufen und bin damit zufrieden. Wenn dieser PC den Systemanforderungen dafür genügt, könntest du es damit mal versuchen. In den Systemanforderungen steht zwar drin, dass ein CD-ROM-Laufwerk erforderlich wäre, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere (leider muss ich von hier ab wie der Blinde von der Farbe reden, denn mein PC hat CD-ROM) wird bei der Installation von vitualPC die Einrichtung eines virtuellen Laufwerkes angeboten.
Ich kann aus (dem bereits installierten) virtualPC heraus übrigens auf ein ISO-Abbild im WinXP zugreifen. Meine Vermutung, dass damit auch eine Installation eines Gastsystems möglich sein könnte, wird durch diesen Artikel (Abschnitt 4: Betriebssystem installieren --> Physisches Laufwerk einbinden) bestätigt.
Wie gesagt: Ich habe es selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, aber falls dir nichts besseres einfällt, dann ist das vielleicht mal einen Versuch wert.

P.S. Inzwischen gibt es freilich virtualPC_2007, aber bisher hatte ich keinen Grund zum Wechsel.


----------



## Coiner (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Tips!

Das mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus klappt nicht, haben wir schon probiert. Das Programm ist alt und aus der Schweiz, deshalb wohl nicht EU - kompatibel ...  ;-)

Ich werde morgen erst mal probieren, über USB ein ext. Laufwerk anzuzwirbeln, das Bios gibt ein Booten von CD her, mal sehen. Wenn nicht, dann der Versuch mit dem virtual PC.

Wäre doch gelacht, ich lass mich doch nicht von einem dahergelaufenen PC besiegen. 

In diesem Sinne ein schönen Sonntag wünscht Coiner


----------



## Coiner (6. August 2008)

Hallo,

hier bin ich nochmal ;-)
Also, irgendwie haben wir die Installation hinbekommen, mit externem DVD - Laufwerk über USB und dann die Installation mit den Daten auf der HD gestartet. Alles etwas merkwürdig, aber es läuft, wie es soll.

Nun bin ich ja nie zufrieden...

Wir haben ja 2 Festplatten im Gerät, jeweils als Master. Auf der einen läuft XP, auf der anderen Win 98 SE. Wir arbeiten aber mit beiden Pl.atten. Bis jetzt muss ich immer die Bootreihenfolge im Bios ändern, das ist lästig. Ich habe dann versucht, es über einen Eintrag in der Boot.ini des XP - Systems zu handeln. klappt natürlich nicht, es fehlt eine Datei, die hal.dll. Die gibt es unter win98 auch nicht. Habe mal ein wenig gegoogelt, habe diese Datei aber nicht gefunden. 

Hat für dieses Problem noch jemand eine Idee? Ich danke Euch I

Coiner


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. August 2008)

Wahrscheinlich kann dir ein Bootmanager für Grub helfen. Am besten installierst du Grub mit Hilfe z.B. der Super Grub Disk auf deine Windows 98 Platte. Wichtig hierbei ist, dass diese wahrscheinlich Fat32 sein wird (NTFS kann Grub nicht lesen wodurch die Bootdaten dort nicht abgelegt werden können). Anschließend bootest du wie gewohnt dein Windows XP und wirst auf der Fat32-Platte wahrscheinlich ein Verzeichnis boot/grub oder grub ... in dem sich mehrere Dateien befinden. Unter anderem menu.lst und/oder grub.conf. Nun öffnest du eine der beiden Dateien und wirst sie entsprechend editieren und folgende Einträge hinzufügen:


```
title Windows 98
rootnoverify (hd0,0)
makeactive
chainloader +1

title Windows XP
rootnoverify (hd1,0)
makeactive
chainloader +1
```

Dabei steht title für der Name, der im Boot-Menü von Grub per Default angezeigt wird. Dieses Menü wird standardmäßig 30 Sekunden angezeigt damit das zu bootende System gewählt werden kann. Du kannst diese Zeit und das per Default zu bootende System über die Einträge


```
timeout x
```

und


```
default x
```

bestimmen. Wobei bei default beim ersten Eintrag mit Null begonnen wird.

rootnoverify (hdx,x) gibt an von welcher Platte und Partition gebootet werden soll. So sagt hd0,0 etwa aus, dass von der ersten Platte und der ersten Partition auf selbiger gebootet werden soll. Deshalb ist es wichtig, dass du nach getaner Konfiguration die Windows 98 Platte im Bios als primäres Bootgerät einstellst.

So sollte alles funktionieren wobei ich Grub bis jetzt noch nicht selbst in einer reinen Windows-Umgebung eingesetzt habe.

Sollte es wider erwarten nicht klappen kannst du mit der Super Grub Disk auch gleich den normalen Windows MBR auf der Windows 98 Platte wiederherstellen. Und noch ein Hinweis: Lies gründlich die Hilfetexte der Super Grub Disk damit du nichts kaputt machst.


----------



## lamp222 (8. August 2008)

Coiner hat gesagt.:


> ....Hat für dieses Problem noch jemand eine Idee? Ich danke Euch I
> Coiner



halo coiner,
recht simpel aber sehr effektiv.
freier deitscher bootmanager

mfg lamp222


----------

